# Can't wait for Spring



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Now that trapping and small game is winding down, can't hardly wait for spring. Turkeys are starting to gobble off roost and saw one in half strut this week. Between turkeys, fiddleheads, brook trout and morels, its one of my favorite times in the mountains


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

HardCider said:


> ... its one of my favorite times in the mountains


One of my favorites anywhere. But then again, part of the perfect design of having four seasons - I'm always looking forward to the next one. 

We've got the big melt going on this week. The sound of drip drip drip the moment you step outside. And the creek is racing (love that sound, too). It's supposed to get colder again next week, but it won't be as cold as it's been and I do think we've turned the corner and are heading for spring. :2thumb:


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

I too look forward to Morrells and a mess of bluegills. Im getting sick of Venison


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> One of my favorites anywhere. But then again, part of the perfect design of having four seasons - I'm always looking forward to the next one.
> 
> We've got the big melt going on this week. The sound of drip drip drip the moment you step outside. And the creek is racing (love that sound, too). It's supposed to get colder again next week, but it won't be as cold as it's been and I do think we've turned the corner and are heading for spring. :2thumb:


We didn't get our winter so no rushing creek or snow melt for us. I'm worried they will ration water and my garden will suffer.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

The geese are starting to mass up in big flocks. Before long they'll be heading back to Canada. Been hunting for shed antlers but not finding much. Ya'll are right about the seasons, much to love in each one


----------

